# New 2010 Part M building regulations published by Dept Environment



## Complainer (29 Nov 2010)

See http://www.environ.ie/en/Publicatio...g/BuildingStandards/FileDownLoad,24773,en.pdf


----------



## onq (29 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Complainer.

ONQ


----------



## NHG (29 Nov 2010)

Thank You


----------



## tufty1 (29 Nov 2010)

Just note the date of enforcement for the use of the new Part M in the 'transitional' section of the new code. It is still valid to use the old Part M for sometime to come.


----------



## onq (29 Nov 2010)

Good call tufty.

No rush to get some building work done next year so, more's the pity.

ONQ.


----------

